# a 'new' way to attach pouches?..



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

not sure if this has been done before.... if it has... i havent seen it....

means a quick change of tubes can take less than a minute or so...

and the pouches can be re-used quickly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice attachment, something similar to this discussed here


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Top points to you man for working this out on your own, it's an awesome idea.

It has been done in the past. Used mainly for sling bows and known as the knot in tube method.

I don't think anyone has ever used such an awesome color green though.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Knot in tube is a known attachment method.
I like it.
Just don't burn the ends. It will get hard and fast abrasion will happen inside the tube.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

ahhh.... so its been done before...

not much...you can do...that hasnt been done before... in some way..shape or form....

the green is cool though eh?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you should patent that idea. :king: anyways, i tried it before, i didnt really like it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great idea


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool idea.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I used this when I was still new to the sport years ago, but with flat bands instead of tube. I have a feeling that it's not strong enough for heavier bands.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

HOE said:


> I used this when I was still new to the sport years ago, but with flat bands instead of tube. I have a feeling that it's not strong enough for heavier bands.


The 'knot in tube' technique is OK with heavier stuff too. I use it with Purple DubDub and TTB with no problem.

In fact it is especially handy with big tubes as they are very bulky to pass through holes in the pouch.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

HOE...

the picture you show is of string/twine....

Nowhere near as strong as paracord


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> HOE...
> 
> the picture you show is of string/twine....
> 
> Nowhere near as strong as paracord


I'm not here to compare which is stronger, just saying that this method exists ages ago, it's not 'new'. You just re-invented the wheel.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

HOE said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > HOE...
> ...


Think thats already bern established... but thankyou for pointing it out...

You showed a picture with string saying you doubt it would be strong enough for heavier bands...

Im just pointing out that youd be correct...with string...

But not with paracord.


----------

